# freebsd-update 7.0 to 7.1



## dave (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wanted to say I upgraded from 7.0 to 7.1 today with no issues.  Used portmaster to update and rebuild all my ports, then followed instructions in the handbook for freebsd-update, and voila...  7.1!  I am very pleased with this.  FreeBSD seems to be getting better and better!  This is the first time I have had total success with this.  I performed entire upgrade via SSH.


----------



## marius (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulation


----------



## sniper007 (Feb 1, 2009)

dave said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I upgraded from 7.0 to 7.1 today with no issues



good



			
				dave said:
			
		

> I performed entire upgrade via SSH.



also installworld ?


----------



## dave (Feb 4, 2009)

sniper007 said:
			
		

> good
> 
> 
> 
> also installworld ?




freebsd-update


----------

